# GM Mac



## FearlessFreep (Jul 31, 2009)

Just curious the size of the (Hapkido) world but does anyone know, or know of, GM James McMurray (http://houseofdiscipline.com/)  He's my instructor's instructor (or one of them).   I've met him through a few seminars and he's coming into town here in October for a black belt test/review for some of the students (including my 12 yo daughter)


----------



## dbell (Jul 31, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> Just curious the size of the (Hapkido) world but does anyone know, or know of, GM James McMurray (http://houseofdiscipline.com/)  He's my instructor's instructor (or one of them).   I've met him through a few seminars and he's coming into town here in October for a black belt test/review for some of the students (including my 12 yo daughter)



His resume as posted on that page is pretty impressive.  I can verify his Army stuff, it is legit.  Has a good rep at SF Command from what I just found out.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 1, 2009)

Having done a few seminars with him, and he is a good friend of my instructor, Gm Timmerman, i know first hand that he knows his stuff and he has quite the sense of humour to go with it.
Gonna see you in Sault Ste. Marie next summer, fearless?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 1, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Having done a few seminars with him, and he is a good friend of my instructor, Gm Timmerman, i know first hand that he knows his stuff and he has quite the sense of humour to go with it.



small world, my instructor (Master Costley) knows GM Timmerman as well



> Gonna see you in Sault Ste. Marie next summer, fearless?



Yeah, bummed I was a day late on getting the early pre-registration rate by one day, but I'll be there

Yes, GM Mac has a great sense of humour and his fun to train with


----------



## Omar B (Aug 1, 2009)

That's some impressive resume!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 2, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Gonna see you in Sault Ste. Marie next summer, fearless?



Yup!  All signed up


----------



## Dusty (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome!!
i look forward to meeting you.
gm Timmerman is having me test for my 6th dahn that weekend in front of the grandmasters panel he has put together and he has promised it will be a test to end all tests so i will be the guy puking in the corner!!  
Dusty, kj


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 3, 2009)

Dusty said:


> Awesome!!
> i look forward to meeting you.
> gm Timmerman is having me test for my 6th dahn that weekend in front of the grandmasters panel he has put together and he has promised it will be a test to end all tests so i will be the guy puking in the corner!!
> Dusty, kj



I will look forward to seeing it   If all goes well, I will be testing for 1st Dan this fall.  It would be nice to test next year in front of all the GMs but (I'm hoping) the timing probably won't work out.  My own instructor just made 6th Dan and he will be there as well.

And to come full circle, I see GM Mac will be there as well


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2009)

The site for GM McMurray was very interesting to say the least. 
My, talk about a small world. I was stationed at Ft. Bragg from 70/77. I had just returned from Viet Nam and was assigned to the 5th SFG. MSgt Owen McDonald, also 5th SFG, an Okinawan stylist was my instructor. He was also the NCOIC of the Ft. Bragg TKD team. I was the senior instructor for the 4th PSYOP Gp and taught my classes 4 buildings down from Mike Echanis' shop on Smoke Bomb Hill. Our team took 2nd place in the 1st Ft. Bragg TKD team full contact championships in 1977, losing to a team from the 82nd ABN. I still have that trophy. 

This is Kara, she is one of my current black belts, in Austin Tx at the nationals July 09.





.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 20, 2009)

Just to jump in here. I have met the man a couple times and he is..pretty darn cool. 

Definitely knows his stuff and is a good teacher. Just be ready for a heck of a workout if he's the one teaching.


----------

